# Ate a nylabone :(



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

Welp, Mahina ate half a nylabone....it was one of the puppy ones, it's been sitting in her crate since we got her and she's never shown any interest in it beyond occasionally mouthing it. It's completely my bad for not taking it out at some point, I've thought about it multiple times but just never got around to it.

Came home tonight and when I went to vacuum her crate out (she's shedding like mad right now), I noticed it at the back of the crate and it seemed.....smaller than I remembered. Pulled it out and yep, half of it is gone. The worst part is not knowing how long ago she chewed it down and having no clue how big the pieces she swallowed were. 

No puking, poo is normal, and she's still bright eyed and wants to play. Eating and drinking normal, but it's so hard to know if that's just because she just ate it an hour ago and it hasn't hit her system yet or if she's actually fine  I went out and dug through all the bags of poo to try to find the one from our walk when I got home, but didn't see any pieces of it in there, which makes me worried she just recently ate it.

Ugghhhh. Monitoring her to see how she does, we're BFFs with the emergency vet at this point so if needed I'll be taking her in. And here I thought we were finally in the clear  I feel like such a bad puppy mom, I almost didn't even get her any nylabones because of some of the stuff I'd read about them, but I figured I would see if she liked it and how it held up since bully sticks are so expensive and she goes through them so fast. I stupidly let my guard down since she had no interest in it for five months.

Wish us luck tonight, hopefully (assuming she ate it in the last few hours) she'll pass it with no issues and we won't have to worry about an obstruction.



Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

Pics of the remaining half....
















Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Some Nylabones are edible. How about that one? Could she have chewed off part by part? If you want ease your mind, I would still talk to a vet. Or maybe go to the store and see what is on the package (edible or not) of the one you gave her but don't buy it!
The only bones I give a pup are hard pressed rawhide for a few minutes at a time and only until they have stopped teething. Adult dogs and pups only get bully sticks or a filled Kong. They are on a raw diet so plenty of opportunities to chew.
It's better to keep them busy with working and playing with them than letting them chew to relieve boredom (just my 2 cents). Many chew toys are too hard on their teeth: Nylabones, antlers etc.


----------



## mcgratht (Sep 17, 2017)

*Real Bone Treats -New warning out today*

Not related to your dogs Nylabone but an FYI!


https://qz.com/1141023/food-and-dru...-warning-store-bought-treats-could-kill-them/


----------



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> Some Nylabones are edible. How about that one? Could she have chewed off part by part? If you want ease your mind, I would still talk to a vet. Or maybe go to the store and see what is on the package (edible or not) of the one you gave her but don't buy it!
> The only bones I give a pup are hard pressed rawhide for a few minutes at a time and only until they have stopped teething. Adult dogs and pups only get bully sticks or a filled Kong. They are on a raw diet so plenty of opportunities to chew.
> It's better to keep them busy with working and playing with them than letting them chew to relieve boredom (just my 2 cents). Many chew toys are too hard on their teeth: Nylabones, antlers etc.


Sadly not one of the edible ones. She normally only gets raw meaty bones, bully sticks, and the yak cheese things for chewing, and then only when I'm able to supervise her. Totally agree with your statement on playing and working to relieve boredom, typically I only give chews when I want her to practice chilling while we're watching a movie or hanging out (we're working on getting her to the point of chilling with no chew, but progress is slow).

Just hoping this will pass without intervention.


----------



## Rowans.adventures (Nov 30, 2017)

My pup did the exact same thing the other night with the exact same nylabone too. He too had NO interest in it for a few months and suddenly he ate half of it. He made it through ok with no issues at all, but I may had gotten a few grey hairs from worrying about him. Hope you pup comes through ok too!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

If you think your dog swallowed a big chunk of a Nylabone it could cause a blockage. It most likely have been little pieces but who knows. I would contact the vet for advise. I know those puppies nylabones are a little softer but still can cause problems.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP, besides the vet, I would also call the company and find out if these Nylabones show up on x rays.


----------



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

Just wanted to post a quick update in case any future forum goers experience something similar and find this post!

Mahina is doing well, it's been just over a week since she ate the nylabone. No vet intervention took place, I've just been monitoring her carefully. At no time did she have any change in appetite or water consumption, no vomiting, and poo had been largely normal and well formed. There was one 24 hour period about six days in where she had pudding poo, but other than that all has been good.

I've been diligently sifting through all her poo to keep tabs on what she's passing. Pro tip: don't pick through poo with a stick to try to see if any toy particles or chunks are in there (especially if said toy was brown). Instead, pick up the poo in a bag, tie the bag off, and then squeeze the bag like a tube of toothpaste to feel through all the poo and feel if there are any toy bits. WAY more effective!

Anyways, she's still passing the occasional chunk of toy. Most of the bits she's passed (and there have been A LOT of them) have been nickel to quarter size. I'll keep monitoring, but it looks like at this point her digestive system is taking care of things, albeit slowly.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks for the update! I'm sure it will be appreciated by many looking for advice when their puppy has a similar mishap!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for bag-squeezing tip. Just make sure there are no oles in the bag ....... (from experience). Great that she has swallowed only smaller pieces. You dodged a bullet. Nylabones? Never!


----------



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> Thanks for bag-squeezing tip. Just make sure there are no oles in the bag ....... (from experience). Great that she has swallowed only smaller pieces. You dodged a bullet. Nylabones? Never!


Lol I made that mistake only once when she managed to nick the bag with her teeth....needless to say I've been much more cautious!

And yes, a scary lesson learned, and I'm still nervously awaiting a 72 hour period when she doesn't poop out any other pieces, since then I think we'll be fully in the clear. The things I've learned in only six months of having her.....lots of rookie mistakes as a first time gsd owner  the new rule is nothing that isn't meant to be ingested in her kennel, and chews while hanging out must be either stuffed black kongs or fully edible (and closely monitored for choking hazard). *sigh* this dog is amazing but is so not good for my anxiety!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I’m glad everything is okay. You actually promoted me to through out Luna’s old nylabonec


----------

